# Dee Dee needs some prayers now



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

I am having the worst week with my two yorkies  My dee dee jumped off her doggie stairs and screamed out and now favoring her back left leg. I am hoping only a sprain as i have been massaging it and keeping her quiet and laying down - she did lay on it in her bed but cannot itch her face with it as she tried and she stopped but did not cry out in pain. She still has eaten, drank, and is feisty wanting to run on 3 legs and bark at everything but i am keeping her confined in office to lay down and keep massaging her leg. If it were broke wouldn't she show more signs of pain?


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh no...I am so sorry. . I think if she was in pain, she would sure let you know. I think there would be signs..for sure. However small they may be. Gosh, I really am so sorry. 

Got the prayers going up for Dee Dee.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh no! So sorry to hear this. I hope Dee Dee is ok, please keep us updated!


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks this has not been a good week  i feel like i have a doggie infirmary over here  How long does a sprain take to heal ?


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (dwerten @ Feb 22 2009, 02:16 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=731941


> Thanks this has not been a good week  i feel like i have a doggie infirmary over here  How long does a sprain take to heal ?[/B]



That I don't know . When Kara tore her ACL...and boy was she in pain...the doc did give her something for the pain..but what he told us to do...is make sure she rest as much as possible...no jumping...no stairs...carpet every floor...it didn't take her long to heal, or at least be pain free. We didn't even have to administer the pain meds at home. 

I don't know if any of this applies to Dee Dee...but what I would do...is put her on your lap...slowly run your hands down her..massaging her...and get to the leg that is injured...and slowly massage that, moving it very slowly in a normal position, and see if any of this causes her pain. If she does show signs of pain during this, I would consult with the vet.

Hugs to you.


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Oh, I am so sorry for DeeDee. We sometimes have a knee go out and massage seems to help. Maybe you will have to visit the Vet.

Keep us posted.


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

Oh no Deb, I hope its just a soft tissue injury that needs a little rest time to heal!


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

I hope Dee Dee feels better soon.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

It's probably either her patella or she tore her ACL. I don't know if you've ever had her knees checked, but dogs with luxating patellas are very prone to ACL tears.

Are you planning on taking her to your vet tomorrow?


----------



## anouk (Nov 3, 2006)

I hope it's nothing serious :grouphug:


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

sending love and prayers for poor dee :grouphug:
[attachment=48904rayers.gif]


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

been massaging the leg all over and at no point does she seem in pain and rubbed all the way down to paws rubbing and nothing but she just will not put any pressure on it -- so do you think we are ok ?


QUOTE (Allheart @ Feb 22 2009, 02:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=731943


> QUOTE (dwerten @ Feb 22 2009, 02:16 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=731941





> Thanks this has not been a good week  i feel like i have a doggie infirmary over here  How long does a sprain take to heal ?[/B]



That I don't know . When Kara tore her ACL...and boy was she in pain...the doc did give her something for the pain..but what he told us to do...is make sure she rest as much as possible...no jumping...no stairs...carpet every floor...it didn't take her long to heal, or at least be pain free. We didn't even have to administer the pain meds at home. 

I don't know if any of this applies to Dee Dee...but what I would do...is put her on your lap...slowly run your hands down her..massaging her...and get to the leg that is injured...and slowly massage that, moving it very slowly in a normal position, and see if any of this causes her pain. If she does show signs of pain during this, I would consult with the vet.

Hugs to you.
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Sending hugs and good thoughts your way!!


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

but wouldn't she be in pain when touching it ? she does have a luxating patella low grade in one leg but not sure if it is this one as it was so low the vet did not seem concerned when she was a puppy -- I was going to give a day or two to rest and see if she is still limping. 



QUOTE (LadysMom @ Feb 22 2009, 02:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=731948


> It's probably either her patella or she tore her ACL. I don't know if you've ever had her knees checked, but dogs with luxating patellas are very prone to ACL tears.
> 
> Are you planning on taking her to your vet tomorrow?[/B]


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

sorry but no - many dogs do not flinch or show any pain whatsoever when their knees are palpated, even though they have may have a high grade LP. crate rest and a vet check are probably in order.....ACL might be a different story. :grouphug: 

QUOTE (dwerten @ Feb 22 2009, 11:52 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=731956


> but wouldn't she be in pain when touching it ? she does have a luxating patella low grade in one leg but not sure if it is this one as it was so low the vet did not seem concerned when she was a puppy -- I was going to give a day or two to rest and see if she is still limping.
> 
> QUOTE (LadysMom @ Feb 22 2009, 02:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=731948





> It's probably either her patella or she tore her ACL. I don't know if you've ever had her knees checked, but dogs with luxating patellas are very prone to ACL tears.
> 
> Are you planning on taking her to your vet tomorrow?[/B]


[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I'd also want to be sure her back is OK.... only as a just in case. My Missy had torn both her ACLs ( different times) never yelped but tended to not put weight on them. 
Wit the first she would gimp a bit when first getting up to walk but would then seem ok. 
The second was worse than the first and though never a yelp , with that one she'd not put ANY weight on it.... hopped around on 3 legs.
Vet said she may have been compensating with the left leg ( putting more weight on it than the original injured right leg)


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

really as she is not showing any signs of what jaimie posted and i am moving it around and everything and rubbing on it and no flinching or anything -- just will not put her leg on the ground -- I will see tomorrow morning and take her in if still not walking on it  unbelieveable the week we have had


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I should have clarified my post! My thoughts sort of ran together...sorry!

What I meant was the ACL tears happened early on and not yelps but the tears were there nonetheless.

In later years her back was in terrible condition ( thus the need for getting her the little 'bike') I often wondered if we should have had her back checked out back at those ACL incidents. Though no indicators of back problem back then... Missy was extremely stoic and I wondr if we had checked her back then ... would we have seen the problem before it got so it was inoperable. maybe there was no connection... but I'll always wonder and never know.


----------



## Reillies_mom (Jan 29, 2009)

I am certainly no expert - but maybe when she jumped down it did hurt in the beginning and now she is 'favoring' it because she is 'afraid' it will hurt if she puts any weight on it (because it did hurt at first).....that is hopeful thinking, but I am trying to be positive for you! I sure hope it gets better very quick on its own.
Terri


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

dee dee usually yelps if you get close to her paws to accidently step on her so i am thinking if she was in pain she would be doing something like flinching when i manipulate the leg as i bent the knee and moved around and massaged all the way down but nothing - this just really stinks after going through a nightmare with dex the other night -- and i am suppose to do dentals this week and i have 40 loans closing this week at work so i am stressed out to the max right now


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

If a dog will not put their leg down, they are in pain.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

what tests will they run when i take her in am if she is still limping ?


QUOTE (JMM @ Feb 22 2009, 03:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=731996


> If a dog will not put their leg down, they are in pain.[/B]


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

QUOTE (dwerten @ Feb 22 2009, 04:01 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=731999


> what tests will they run when i take her in am if she is still limping ?
> 
> 
> QUOTE (JMM @ Feb 22 2009, 03:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=731996





> If a dog will not put their leg down, they are in pain.[/B]


[/B][/QUOTE]

The vet will palpate the knee and possibly take an x-ray. If she is painful for extending the leg, they may give her an injection of pain medication for the x-ray.


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

Oh, hope little DeeDee is better by tomorrow. Hopefully it is nothing serious and just a little owee


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (JMM @ Feb 22 2009, 04:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=732006


> QUOTE (dwerten @ Feb 22 2009, 04:01 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=731999





> what tests will they run when i take her in am if she is still limping ?
> 
> 
> QUOTE (JMM @ Feb 22 2009, 03:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=731996





> If a dog will not put their leg down, they are in pain.[/B]


[/B][/QUOTE]

The vet will palpate the knee and possibly take an x-ray. If she is painful for extending the leg, they may give her an injection of pain medication for the x-ray.
[/B][/QUOTE]


Yes, Jackie is right. That is just what the Ortho Specialist did with Kara. (Although, he did not need to x-ray, as his exam told him, exactly what was going on with Kara) We had taken her to the ER that night it happened.
She was twisting her body in so much pain. They gave her some pain meds, and we followed up with the specialist.
The specialist...did his exam on Kara's leg, and whatever way he maniipulated, produced, that horrid cry, from my little girl ( I actually, out of instinct, pushed the Doctor...luckily, he understood, that it was just a Mommy instinct). 

Kara did have grade 4 LP's and then tore her ACL. He then prescribed...Cosequin 1/2 tablet for life.

Is DeeDee putting any weight on it yet? With Kara's torn ACL....the pain was obvious....I don't know if that is common or not. With her LP's it gave her no pain...and after rest/med treatments, she was able to use both legs, w/o any pain or limitations or further injuries.

Praying for the little one.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

called hospital and gave her a temaril p as it is anti-inflammatory and she takes it normally. She is still not crying out in any pain but favoring leg. They said they have 3 orthapedic docs there but will not be in until tomorrow so I will take her in tomorrow if limping so please say prayers she is ok by morning


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

I was just thinking about you.....saying huge prayers... rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## Reillies_mom (Jan 29, 2009)

QUOTE (dwerten @ Feb 22 2009, 08:27 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=732237


> called hospital and gave her a temaril p as it is anti-inflammatory and she takes it normally. She is still not crying out in any pain but favoring leg. They said they have 3 orthapedic docs there but will not be in until tomorrow so I will take her in tomorrow if limping so please say prayers she is ok by morning[/B]


Poor baby and poor you. :crying: I will be anxious for an update.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks i am really worried about her  now when she lays down she sticks leg more straight but still is not crying out when we touch it. The hospital said if it was broke we would know as she would be in pain - they did not feel it was an emergency since she is not showing any discomfort when laying around and not agitated at all when she lays on it and may be just a strained muscle so to wait until tomorrow when their orthapedics are in -- I prefer specialists as they have the digital xrays and all top of line equipment there so we can get a diagnosis quickly and accurately otherwise if issue then i will go to them for second opinion anyway -- just not having a good week with the d gang -- I need that doggies in the bubble over here now 


QUOTE (Allheart @ Feb 22 2009, 08:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=732239


> I was just thinking about you.....saying huge prayers... rayer: rayer: rayer:[/B]


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Hoping all goes well and she is better in the morning.

Tina


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (dwerten @ Feb 22 2009, 08:42 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=732241


> Thanks i am really worried about her  now when she lays down she sticks leg more straight but still is not crying out when we touch it. The hospital said if it was broke we would know as she would be in pain - they did not feel it was an emergency since she is not showing any discomfort when laying around and not agitated at all when she lays on it and may be just a strained muscle so to wait until tomorrow when their orthapedics are in -- I prefer specialists as they have the digital xrays and all top of line equipment there so we can get a diagnosis quickly and accurately otherwise if issue then i will go to them for second opinion anyway -- just not having a good week with the d gang -- I need that doggies in the bubble over here now
> 
> 
> QUOTE (Allheart @ Feb 22 2009, 08:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=732239





> I was just thinking about you.....saying huge prayers... rayer: rayer: rayer:[/B]


[/B][/QUOTE]


The good thing is, she's not yelping out in pain. My husband still talks about that night, Kara was crying...and it just takes his breath away...mine too.

Just keep her rested until tomorrow... :grouphug: :grouphug: 

Okay...where's that doggie bubble guys.... :grouphug:


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Oh, poor Dee Dee!  I am so sorry. I will be praying for her. rayer: rayer: 

Hugs to you both. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

thanks everyone for all your kind words and prayers - hopefully tomorrow morning she will be walking on it


----------



## madden (Jan 15, 2009)

Aww poor DeeDee. I hope she gets better ASAP! Hugs to the both of you :heart:


----------



## pinkheadbaby (Jul 27, 2008)

Sorry DeeDee hurt herself. Would holding an ice bag on it while she is lying in your lap help? 15 minutes on & off for as much as either of you could take it. put a paper towel around it if her hair is short. They make ice packs that are still flexible when frozen or put 1/2 rubbing alcohol & 1/2 water in a zip loc baggie & freeze. Have a few bags as layers from possible leakage. I always have these in the freezer.
Hope it is gone tomorrow rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I hope everything's better tomorrow. I'll be looking for a positive update.
Hugs to DeeDee.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

not sure but did buy a heating pad to put on low beneath a blankie if she wants to lay on it  it is so weird as she is acting all happy and fine even when she went to eat and ran in other room to get water she is a trooper this one 


QUOTE (pinkheadbaby @ Feb 22 2009, 09:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=732332


> Sorry DeeDee hurt herself. Would holding an ice bag on it while she is lying in your lap help? 15 minutes on & off for as much as either of you could take it. put a paper towel around it if her hair is short. They make ice packs that are still flexible when frozen or put 1/2 rubbing alcohol & 1/2 water in a zip loc baggie & freeze. Have a few bags as layers from possible leakage. I always have these in the freezer.
> Hope it is gone tomorrow rayer: rayer: rayer:[/B]


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

I hope she feels better soon and that it is nothing serious. I will keep her in my prayers. {{{{{Hugs}}}}}


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks so much 


QUOTE (SicilianRose @ Feb 22 2009, 10:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=732356


> I hope she feels better soon and that it is nothing serious. I will keep her in my prayers. {{{{{Hugs}}}}}[/B]


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Praying she'll be much better in the morning!!!


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

Still not walking on it so since she needs dental i am going to call around and see where i can get dental along with mri and digital xray done so less stress on her while she is under and they should be able to get good xray and mri on he leg that way with her not moving around


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (dwerten @ Feb 23 2009, 09:47 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=732575


> Still not walking on it so since she needs dental i am going to call around and see where i can get dental along with mri and digital xray done so less stress on her while she is under and they should be able to get good xray and mri on he leg that way with her not moving around[/B]



I am so sorry to hear, she still is not putting any weight on it  :grouphug: I was thinking, not sure, but maybe her knee is out more, because of the fall.
I know my Ortho Doc, manually tried to put Kara's back in...but since it was a grade 4, it just came right out again, during the exam.
Maybe you won't need the MRI and Xray...but the Specialist, will just be able to know, but doing a physical exam...I'm just hoping for the very best :grouphug:


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

thanks was thinking the same thing --dd has a grade 1 so maybe her knee is just out -- i am just so bummed as i try to do all the right things and life happens  i have doggie stairs to get on and off couch so they are not jumping and now this happens 

QUOTE (Allheart @ Feb 23 2009, 11:00 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=732583


> QUOTE (dwerten @ Feb 23 2009, 09:47 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=732575





> Still not walking on it so since she needs dental i am going to call around and see where i can get dental along with mri and digital xray done so less stress on her while she is under and they should be able to get good xray and mri on he leg that way with her not moving around[/B]



I am so sorry to hear, she still is not putting any weight on it  :grouphug: I was thinking, not sure, but maybe her knee is out more, because of the fall.
I know my Ortho Doc, manually tried to put Kara's back in...but since it was a grade 4, it just came right out again, during the exam.
Maybe you won't need the MRI and Xray...but the Specialist, will just be able to know, but doing a physical exam...I'm just hoping for the very best :grouphug:
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

here is my dee dee --dh just woke up and he said he noticed her walking more on leg


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (dwerten @ Feb 23 2009, 10:12 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=732587


> thanks was thinking the same thing --dd has a grade 1 so maybe her knee is just out -- i am just so bummed as i try to do all the right things and life happens  i have doggie stairs to get on and off couch so they are not jumping and now this happens
> 
> QUOTE (Allheart @ Feb 23 2009, 11:00 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=732583





> QUOTE (dwerten @ Feb 23 2009, 09:47 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=732575





> Still not walking on it so since she needs dental i am going to call around and see where i can get dental along with mri and digital xray done so less stress on her while she is under and they should be able to get good xray and mri on he leg that way with her not moving around[/B]



I am so sorry to hear, she still is not putting any weight on it  :grouphug: I was thinking, not sure, but maybe her knee is out more, because of the fall.
I know my Ortho Doc, manually tried to put Kara's back in...but since it was a grade 4, it just came right out again, during the exam.
Maybe you won't need the MRI and Xray...but the Specialist, will just be able to know, but doing a physical exam...I'm just hoping for the very best :grouphug:
[/B][/QUOTE]
[/B][/QUOTE]

I know..oh how I know how you feel.... :grouphug: ...these little ones, sometimes, always have little tricks of their furry sleeves. I pray, it's something can be taken care of easily.


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

QUOTE (dwerten @ Feb 23 2009, 09:25 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=732592


> here is my dee dee --dh just woke up and he said he noticed her walking more on leg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awww, she is so sweet! :wub: I'm glad to hear she's walking a bit more on it. I hope this is nothing serious and she'll be all better soon. I'll continue to keep her in my prayers. :grouphug:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

> Thanks i am really worried about her  now when she lays down she sticks leg more straight but still is not crying out when we touch it. The hospital said if it was broke we would know as she would be in pain - they did not feel it was an emergency since she is not showing any discomfort when laying around and not agitated at all when she lays on it and may be just a strained muscle so to wait until tomorrow when their orthapedics are in -- I prefer specialists as they have the digital xrays and all top of line equipment there so we can get a diagnosis quickly and accurately otherwise if issue then i will go to them for second opinion anyway -- just not having a good week with the d gang -- I need that doggies in the bubble over here now
> 
> I was going to suggest you ask Angelyn if you could borrow Bella's bubble. I wish I could make one for Dee Dee along with Dex & Demi just in case. I hope it's nothing serious for Dee Dee. I'll be saying prayers for her waiting to hear the next update.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks i was hoping she would pass the bubble over to the d gang after this week 




QUOTE (dwerten @ Feb 22 2009, 08:42 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=732241


> Thanks i am really worried about her  now when she lays down she sticks leg more straight but still is not crying out when we touch it. The hospital said if it was broke we would know as she would be in pain - they did not feel it was an emergency since she is not showing any discomfort when laying around and not agitated at all when she lays on it and may be just a strained muscle so to wait until tomorrow when their orthapedics are in -- I prefer specialists as they have the digital xrays and all top of line equipment there so we can get a diagnosis quickly and accurately otherwise if issue then i will go to them for second opinion anyway -- just not having a good week with the d gang -- I need that doggies in the bubble over here now
> 
> I was going to suggest you ask Angelyn if you could borrow Bella's bubble. I wish I could make one for Dee Dee along with Dex & Demi just in case. I hope it's nothing serious for Dee Dee. I'll be saying prayers for her waiting to hear the next update.[/B]


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

[attachment=48962eeDee_Bubble.jpeg]

This is the only bubble I could manage. Hope it helps.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

[attachment=48963emi_Bubble.jpeg] [attachment=48964ex_Bubble.jpeg]

Here's one for each, just in case.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

OMG THOSE BUBBLES ARE HYSTERICAL -- I ALMOST FELL OUT OF MY CHAIR LAUGHING -- I NEEDED A GOOD LAUGH


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

LOL those 'bubbles' are adorable!!!!!!!!!!!! Hope little Dee Dee continues to improve thru the day!!


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

QUOTE (dwerten @ Feb 23 2009, 11:38 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=732643


> OMG THOSE BUBBLES ARE HYSTERICAL -- I ALMOST FELL OUT OF MY CHAIR LAUGHING -- I NEEDED A GOOD LAUGH[/B]


I'm glad they gave you a chuckle. Let us know how Dee Dee is doing. :grouphug:


----------



## Reillies_mom (Jan 29, 2009)

Great news for Dee Dee (and you!!!) Aren't those bubbles just the cutest!!!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (Dixie's Mama @ Feb 23 2009, 11:19 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=732635


> [attachment=48963emi_Bubble.jpeg] [attachment=48964ex_Bubble.jpeg]
> 
> Here's one for each, just in case.[/B]


Oh Elaine...that is too precious.

Still saying prayers for the little one...so glad she is putting weight on her boo boo leg.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

digital xrays done no break or fracture but they cannot pic up cruciate ligament on a digital xray he said - is this true?

http://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm?c=2+2084&aid=474

He gave me metacam which i hate and asked for tramadol and now jean dodds does not want me giving her this as no nsaids with dd conditions  my head is ready to explode 

He said if not walking on it by thursday recheck he wants to sedate her and manipulate the leg to see if cruciate rupture but does not think it is that but if not better that is the next test. 

I am so depressed and in tears -- this week has been so depressing  wouldn't dd be in a lot of pain if it was the cruciate ligament rupture ?


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

I'm sorry I missed this thread. I am keeping Dee Dee in my thoughts and prayers that this is resolved soon. I hate to think of her in pain.

Those bubbles are just adorable as is Dee Dee.

Linda


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

I sure hope she's feeling better quickly. Sorry I missed this thread until now.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

thanks everyone for prayers we need them as do not like the nsaids 



QUOTE (Coco @ Feb 24 2009, 01:57 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=733212


> I sure hope she's feeling better quickly. Sorry I missed this thread until now.[/B]


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Hang in there Debbie, honey. You're doing great. I pray all goes well for you and your 2 little beauties.
xoxoxo


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (dwerten @ Feb 24 2009, 12:22 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=733194


> digital xrays done no break or fracture but they cannot pic up cruciate ligament on a digital xray he said - is this true?
> 
> http://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm?c=2+2084&aid=474
> 
> ...


Oh sweetheart, :grouphug: hang in there. Just take it day by day. And I am praying like crazy. That little girl WILL be walking by Thursday..and that is that. rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

I am so upset as dee dee threw up this morning and now we do not have to give her the dang metacam I told him i did not want as i wanted tramadol  and jean dodds said no metacam with her at all so now maybe he will listen to me and give me what i requested to begin with as i knew tramadol was safer for her -- I am in tears now as I do a lot of reading and educating to help my dogs and I do not like being pressured into a drug i am not comfortable with when the dog has liver disease -- she was all doped up last night and this morning vomitting. I just wish i could find a vet that I can work with that is on the same page. He told me metacam was safer than tramadol on kidneys and liver which is not true and that now makes me distrust him  I knew it was wrong when he said it and now i am mad at myself for feeling pressured into her getting a drug she should not have had due to her liver disease --I finally got her blood work normal and now this. I just do not understand why vets will not team up with an owner he is very informative and work together -- the prednisolone is an anti-inflammatory and i needed the pain med tramadol as she can get both together safely. Now i had to stop her temaril p to use the metacam she will itch like crazy and she vomits the metacam like i thought would happen and it did. I am hopeful one dose will not affect her liver and kidneys too bad  I want to have her dental done on that blood work and now introducing this drug I will most likely have to rerun it -- The good thing is i have the digital xrays to take her to orthapedic which i now should have just done but further away and this is why i deal with specialists as this specialist does not use nsaids just like our board certified dentist does not  This is exactly why my second job has become animal health as i feel we need to educate ourselves to help our dogs as they cannot talk


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

You are such a good mommy to your babies. I'm praying that med does not have any more ill effects on Dee Dee. 

When Annie was so sick, the vets at the practice didn't believe what I was saying about the demadex and insisted it was just food allergies and put her on some type of steroids which I gave her because after all they were professionals. She really got sicker and sicker after I gave her those meds.

I couldn't understand why they kept blowing me off about doing a scraping on her. Jaimie had sent me some great info and I printed it out and brought it with me and that day the best vet in the world (other than Jaimie) was on call. He became Annie's "special" vet. He actually listened to me and read the information I brought in and did the scraping. I'll never forget him looking into that microscope and actually yelling out "Holy S&*t." 

A vet like that is a treasure and I pray that you can find just such a vet for your baby. 

Sending you hugs.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh gosh, I'm so sorry you have the additional stress of medication worries/frustrations. Thank Goodness no break!! and I'm wondering if the vet has ruled out soft tissue/muscle strain as cause for discomfort. Wondering if massage and/or accupuncture might be an alternative to getting comfort?


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks you are so lucky to find a good vet that listens. I have not found that yet after 20k in vet bills so how sad is that  i have been able to keep them healthy considering all their health issues but now with her limping had no choice  Now i feel like i failed her as should have just drove to orthapedic to begin with and this is why i always go to specialists as they have further education and this orthapedic i am going to work with his wife is internal medicine specialist so i should have just gone and had him do the xrays  



QUOTE (Sophie @ Feb 24 2009, 09:33 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=733333


> You are such a good mommy to your babies. I'm praying that med does not have any more ill effects on Dee Dee.
> 
> When Annie was so sick, the vets at the practice didn't believe what I was saying about the demadex and insisted it was just food allergies and put her on some type of steroids which I gave her because after all they were professionals. She really got sicker and sicker after I gave her those meds.
> 
> ...


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

You have NOT failed Dee Dee! It is evident how much you love and care for your babies. You did what you believed to be the best for her at the time and please don't get caught up in the would have, could have, should have - that will just drain you and not accomplish anything. I pray that you will find the perfect vet. 

Linda


QUOTE (dwerten @ Feb 24 2009, 08:03 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=733341


> Thanks you are so lucky to find a good vet that listens. I have not found that yet after 20k in vet bills so how sad is that  i have been able to keep them healthy considering all their health issues but now with her limping had no choice  Now i feel like i failed her as should have just drove to orthapedic to begin with and this is why i always go to specialists as they have further education and this orthapedic i am going to work with his wife is internal medicine specialist so i should have just gone and had him do the xrays
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE (Sophie @ Feb 24 2009, 09:33 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=733333





> You are such a good mommy to your babies. I'm praying that med does not have any more ill effects on Dee Dee.
> 
> When Annie was so sick, the vets at the practice didn't believe what I was saying about the demadex and insisted it was just food allergies and put her on some type of steroids which I gave her because after all they were professionals. She really got sicker and sicker after I gave her those meds.
> 
> ...


[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

i am on a vet group and reading metacam to be given with food and i asked him and he said it did not matter just once a day  and everything i am reading says give with food and i know the nsaids are very hard on their stomachs - he gave it to her on an empty stomach


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (dwerten @ Feb 24 2009, 09:25 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=733350


> i am on a vet group and reading metacam to be given with food and i asked him and he said it did not matter just once a day  and everything i am reading says give with food and i know the nsaids are very hard on their stomachs - he gave it to her on an empty stomach [/B]



Oh Sweetie :grouphug: bless your sweet heart. Don't second guess yourself at all.

I'm praying for the little sweetie. These little ones bellies are so sensitive....not sure why he gave it to her on an empty belly.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm so sorry and I hope this gets better soon. I feel so bad for you both. 
Please keep us updated.
Hugs to you and DeeDee.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I am so sorry you are going through this. I can't imagine not being able to talk to my vet and have her listen. [attachment=48991:big_hug.gif]

Tramadol is the safest and best for pain. I have a prescription for Lady in case her arthritis flares up. She can take it on top of her seizure medications and not be drowsy.


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

I am so sorry for all you and Dee Dee are going through...bless your heart. :grouphug: You are such a good mommy and are doing all you can to make sure she gets the best care possible. 

The prayers are continuing for both of you. rayer: rayer:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

First.. you are being much too hard on yourself and it's unfounded! 

Missy was on Piroxicam ( NSAID) for post bladder cancer surgery, that we had specially compounded for her in order to get as close to exact recommended dosing for her body weight. It was STRONGLY advised this and (told any NSAID) be given mid-meal. The DR. from NCU told me many owners take 'give with food' to mean the food you 'pill-them' with is adequate and it's no so. Best to feed 1/2 meal.... pill... then rest of meal. I also was advised to give Missy a 1/4 of 10mg tab of Pepcid AC before her meal. Missy was on Piroxicam daily for nearly 2 years and never had any gastro-intestional problems.
At dx of her diabetes she did have elevated liver enzymes ( this before the cancer dx) but it all came back to normal once regulated and the Piroxicam caused no problems to liver ot kidney.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

thanks i asked him to specifically should this be given with food and he said it does not matter -- which is upsetting to me - he did say to give pepcid ac 2xs daily 5mg each time with food but when dex was so sick it was 30 min before food with pepcid ac after ibd and pancreatitis attack 2 years ago 

I just hate when i am given wrong info as it makes me question who i am dealing with  I have a very hard time trusting vets 


QUOTE (Maidto2Maltese @ Feb 24 2009, 10:48 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=733400


> First.. you are being much too hard on yourself and it's unfounded!
> 
> Missy was on Piroxicam ( NSAID) for post bladder cancer surgery, that we had specially compounded for her in order to get as close to exact recommended dosing for her body weight. It was STRONGLY advised this and (told any NSAID) be given mid-meal. The DR. from NCU told me many owners take 'give with food' to mean the food you 'pill-them' with is adequate and it's no so. Best to feed 1/2 meal.... pill... then rest of meal. I also was advised to give Missy a 1/4 of 10mg tab of Pepcid AC before her meal. Missy was on Piroxicam daily for nearly 2 years and never had any gastro-intestional problems.
> At dx of her diabetes she did have elevated liver enzymes ( this before the cancer dx) but it all came back to normal once regulated and the Piroxicam caused no problems to liver ot kidney.[/B]


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (dwerten @ Feb 24 2009, 10:51 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=733402


> thanks i asked him to specifically should this be given with food and he said it does not matter -- which is upsetting to me - he did say to give pepcid ac 2xs daily 5mg each time with food but when dex was so sick it was 30 min before food with pepcid ac after ibd and pancreatitis attack 2 years ago
> 
> I just hate when i am given wrong info as it makes me question who i am dealing with  I have a very hard time trusting vets
> 
> ...





> First.. you are being much too hard on yourself and it's unfounded!
> 
> Missy was on Piroxicam ( NSAID) for post bladder cancer surgery, that we had specially compounded for her in order to get as close to exact recommended dosing for her body weight. It was STRONGLY advised this and (told any NSAID) be given mid-meal. The DR. from NCU told me many owners take 'give with food' to mean the food you 'pill-them' with is adequate and it's no so. Best to feed 1/2 meal.... pill... then rest of meal. I also was advised to give Missy a 1/4 of 10mg tab of Pepcid AC before her meal. Missy was on Piroxicam daily for nearly 2 years and never had any gastro-intestional problems.
> At dx of her diabetes she did have elevated liver enzymes ( this before the cancer dx) but it all came back to normal once regulated and the Piroxicam caused no problems to liver ot kidney.[/B]


[/B][/QUOTE]


I completely understand how you feel. And you feel terrible how feeling that way, but it's hard not to. :grouphug:


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks -- just got off phone with vet and he spoke to radiologist and dd has grade 4 luxating patella in both back legs which she has managed well but out all the time he said which is odd as never does it pop out or does she scream out or anything. He said radiologist confirmed his findings and hoping it is a sprain and will know in a week if she is not doing better then he would be happy to have me get a second opinion and he will give me recommendations but he said he does a ton of surgeries and he said acl is not a big deal but luxating patella is bad so he said no need to do anything now but if he puts her out and she does have acl straight to surgery and dental at same time but I told him not until i get a second opinion first and he said that was fine with him and he was very nice about it. I told him how i was feeling and he was very kind and i said i am very informed dog owner and he said he wished more people were like that and he welcomes that 

I new it every time i take her in they find something more wrong with her  now grade 4 luxating patella - what a total nightmare 

when she was 6mos the one vet said it was in one leg now both and now it is probably worse after all the frisbee playing -- he said no more frisbee for dee dee no movements like that like tennis etc no ball throwing - she has the bones of an older dog and what he saw was bone thinning and radiologist confirmed it and due to patellas -- he said if just a sprain then we have to keep her less active 

maybe this was a blessing in disguise and just a sprain as if we kept doing frisbee she could have got really hurt so may have saved us not sure but this way stinks 

deb w


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (dwerten @ Feb 24 2009, 12:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=733485


> Thanks -- just got off phone with vet and he spoke to radiologist and dd has grade 4 luxating patella in both back legs which she has managed well but out all the time he said which is odd as never does it pop out or does she scream out or anything. He said radiologist confirmed his findings and hoping it is a sprain and will know in a week if she is not doing better then he would be happy to have me get a second opinion and he will give me recommendations but he said he does a ton of surgeries and he said acl is not a big deal but luxating patella is bad so he said no need to do anything now but if he puts her out and she does have acl straight to surgery and dental at same time but I told him not until i get a second opinion first and he said that was fine with him and he was very nice about it. I told him how i was feeling and he was very kind and i said i am very informed dog owner and he said he wished more people were like that and he welcomes that
> 
> I new it every time i take her in they find something more wrong with her  now grade 4 luxating patella - what a total nightmare
> 
> ...



:grouphug: Deb, that's what my Kara's were found to be a grade 4 on both legs . It was the ACL injury that brought the grade 4 to light. What my doc told us, was to completely rest her, and carpet every area ( we just through down, non-skid rugs)...no stairs...

The doc said, he could not promise, but if we give her the meds he gave us...rest her completely...it's possible she would not need surgery. We did all those things, and hovered over her...and utlimately she did not need surgery, and was able to put equal amount of weight on both legs. Now, the receptionist at our vets office, had the same thing happen, and they tried to rest their pooch, but she utlimately did need the surgery.

It seems there are other babies on here that needed the surgery as well.

Still have Dee Dee in my prayers. :grouphug:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

I'm so sorry you and sweet Dee Dee are going through this. At least the vet was ok with the second opinion and your knowledge. Maybe he is "the one" Deb. Please keep us updated on Dee Dee and hang in there Mommy. You are doing a fantastic job. Your babies are in such good hands with you. :hugging: rayer: rayer:


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks for info - so wierd as her leg has never popped out ever and she slides all over getting her frisbee and is my most athletic dog - never any signs what so ever of luxating just knew back right was LP at 6 mos but grade one -- Not sure i am buying it  I ripped out all my carpet as dd has horrible allergies and would rub her face raw on carpet and swell up her eyes so the carpet is not an option  but we will stop the frisbee and she will be so depressed as she brings it to us first thing and barks at us until we play -- i feel so bad for her  I just thought i would have seen signs by now with how she plays but he said she has done really well with them and i might not be so lucky in future if i do not stop the frisbee  

I ruptured my achilles tendon so very familiar with ruptures and i was in a ton of pain so would think she would be 

dr dodds wants me to get ace bandage and wrap her leg lightly not tight to give extra support while healing 




QUOTE (Allheart @ Feb 24 2009, 01:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=733495


> QUOTE (dwerten @ Feb 24 2009, 12:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=733485





> Thanks -- just got off phone with vet and he spoke to radiologist and dd has grade 4 luxating patella in both back legs which she has managed well but out all the time he said which is odd as never does it pop out or does she scream out or anything. He said radiologist confirmed his findings and hoping it is a sprain and will know in a week if she is not doing better then he would be happy to have me get a second opinion and he will give me recommendations but he said he does a ton of surgeries and he said acl is not a big deal but luxating patella is bad so he said no need to do anything now but if he puts her out and she does have acl straight to surgery and dental at same time but I told him not until i get a second opinion first and he said that was fine with him and he was very nice about it. I told him how i was feeling and he was very kind and i said i am very informed dog owner and he said he wished more people were like that and he welcomes that
> 
> I new it every time i take her in they find something more wrong with her  now grade 4 luxating patella - what a total nightmare
> 
> ...



:grouphug: Deb, that's what my Kara's were found to be a grade 4 on both legs . It was the ACL injury that brought the grade 4 to light. What my doc told us, was to completely rest her, and carpet every area ( we just through down, non-skid rugs)...no stairs...

The doc said, he could not promise, but if we give her the meds he gave us...rest her completely...it's possible she would not need surgery. We did all those things, and hovered over her...and utlimately she did not need surgery, and was able to put equal amount of weight on both legs. Now, the receptionist at our vets office, had the same thing happen, and they tried to rest their pooch, but she utlimately did need the surgery.

It seems there are other babies on here that needed the surgery as well.

Still have Dee Dee in my prayers. :grouphug:
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

oh dear deb, i'm so sorry to hear about dee dee's lp!! our surgeon was wonderful - they are in la right off sepulveda and santa monica blvd. hugs to you and dee dee (and dexter and demi!). :grouphug:


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks i try so hard to educate myself, get doggie stairs, avoid any type of situations and yet it seems my dogs still have health issues  it really breaks my heart -- this is why i tell people it is so important to find a good breeder as dd is akc backyard breeder, dex pet store puppy mill and demi is a rescue but from a very reputable breeder i have found out 



QUOTE (Dixie's Mama @ Feb 24 2009, 02:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=733533


> I'm so sorry you and sweet Dee Dee are going through this. At least the vet was ok with the second opinion and your knowledge. Maybe he is "the one" Deb. Please keep us updated on Dee Dee and hang in there Mommy. You are doing a fantastic job. Your babies are in such good hands with you. :hugging: rayer: rayer:[/B]


----------



## Reillies_mom (Jan 29, 2009)

Thank you for taking the time to try to educate those of us who are newer to the breed. I appreciate all the information and I am so sorry you are having to deal with this.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

QUOTE (dwerten @ Feb 24 2009, 02:58 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=733573


> Thanks i try so hard to educate myself, get doggie stairs, avoid any type of situations and yet it seems my dogs still have health issues  it really breaks my heart -- this is why i tell people it is so important to find a good breeder as dd is akc backyard breeder, dex pet store puppy mill and demi is a rescue but from a very reputable breeder i have found out
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE (Dixie's Mama @ Feb 24 2009, 02:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=733533





> I'm so sorry you and sweet Dee Dee are going through this. At least the vet was ok with the second opinion and your knowledge. Maybe he is "the one" Deb. Please keep us updated on Dee Dee and hang in there Mommy. You are doing a fantastic job. Your babies are in such good hands with you. :hugging: rayer: rayer:[/B]


[/B][/QUOTE]

I know, Deb. It's like the harder I try the behinder I get theory. Just imagine what their health would be like if you didn't try so hard and love them so much. I just love all three of your babies, Deb but you do realize that I am madly in love with Demi don't you? Can't help it, I just melt when I see her face. :wub: Shhh, don't tell Dixie.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

You are so sweet thanks i needed that boost tonight  been a rough week for me and the d gang 

so nice i have met so many wonderful caring people to bounce all this off of to make sure i get her the best help. I wish i had this support when my dex was so sick 2 years ago -- this is how i came to learn about yahoo groups and forums such as this as you feel so alone as many people look at you like it is just a dog and it makes me feel so bad and i feel i am finally in good company with people who truly understand when your baby is not well  I cannot thank you enough for helping me and giving us prayers. This is why i try to help others with what i have learned as it is paying it forward so i always try to help where i can and i am so happy each of you have been so kind to help me  Thank you so much 


QUOTE (Dixie's Mama @ Feb 24 2009, 04:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=733633


> QUOTE (dwerten @ Feb 24 2009, 02:58 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=733573





> Thanks i try so hard to educate myself, get doggie stairs, avoid any type of situations and yet it seems my dogs still have health issues  it really breaks my heart -- this is why i tell people it is so important to find a good breeder as dd is akc backyard breeder, dex pet store puppy mill and demi is a rescue but from a very reputable breeder i have found out
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE (Dixie's Mama @ Feb 24 2009, 02:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=733533





> I'm so sorry you and sweet Dee Dee are going through this. At least the vet was ok with the second opinion and your knowledge. Maybe he is "the one" Deb. Please keep us updated on Dee Dee and hang in there Mommy. You are doing a fantastic job. Your babies are in such good hands with you. :hugging: rayer: rayer:[/B]


[/B][/QUOTE]

I know, Deb. It's like the harder I try the behinder I get theory. Just imagine what their health would be like if you didn't try so hard and love them so much. I just love all three of your babies, Deb but you do realize that I am madly in love with Demi don't you? Can't help it, I just melt when I see her face. :wub: Shhh, don't tell Dixie.
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## pinkheadbaby (Jul 27, 2008)

Deb , I'm sorry you are going through all of this. Thanks for sharing as I am new to the toy breed also. I appreciate the knowledge. I'm still praying for the easiest recovery possible for the adorable DeeDee. Your babies are all so darn cute!! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Dee Dee will be in my thoughts. :grouphug: I hope the second opinion will be better news for Dee Dee.

Hang in there. You're such a wonderful mommy to your precious babies. :grouphug: I can tell you always

do your research; you're like a walking encyclopedia when it comes to health and food related issues.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

Well i am really mad now as dd just woke us up at 3:40 am and vomitted again - she never vomits and now since metacam she vommited at 5am yesterday and 3:40 this morning and exactly why this liver compromised dog should never have had this drug and i requested the tramadol so right now I am furious as i knew this was not going to be a good outcome. 

My mom said do not take her in and let her rest as they will just give her a med and something else will go wrong with her and that is exactly what happened so right now I am very upset at myself for not being stronger and refusing the metacam like i knew would not be good. She is on prednisolone in the temaril p which acts as an anti-inflammatory and he said the only reason he gave her the metacam was not for pain but for anti-inflammatory - and you should not put dogs on nsaids that are on steroids and she has been on temarilp for a year now and her blood work was perfect - she had had the temaril p the day before so he felt it fine -- I just have such a hard time trusting and this is the reason why because i know my dogs and what is safe for them yet I get pressured into what they want to do and now i am upset with him and myself. 

Hopefully this drug will be out of her body within the 72 hrs and i am so glad i never gave it to her again. This dog has a lot going on mvd, hypothyroid, and atopic dermatitis it is obvious her system is jacked up so what if her blood work was perfect one time due to us getting her balanced now jean said introducing that drug killed her system as this is a very strong drug -- he should have just gave me the darn tramadol like i asked as that is for pain and she could have taken her temaril p with it so now i have a dog in pain, vomitting and itching herself crazy with her bad leg -- isn't that wonderful


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

she vomitted again at 4:45 am - when will this metacam drug be out of her system


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (dwerten @ Feb 25 2009, 09:50 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=733988


> she vomitted again at 4:45 am - when will this metacam drug be out of her system [/B]


Oh gosh, I am so sorry  :grouphug: 

Still praying like crazy. rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## madden (Jan 15, 2009)

Aww poor Dee Dee. I hope with rest and the proper meds Dee Dee will back to normal in no time. My heart goes out to you both :grouphug:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

I'm so sorry Deb. :angry: Poor Dee Dee. I hope she is ok now and in the morning. Think you should call the vet you are so mad at and tell him what is going on? :smilie_tischkante: I wish I could help you.


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

Oh Deb I am just so very sorry that you and little Dee Dee are having to go through this. I hope the metacam is out of her system soon and she is feeling better quickly. (did I miss where someone insisted on giving her metacam????) :grouphug:


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

No vomitting this morning -- I gave her kibble before bed and gave her the temaril p as she was itching herself to death yesterday since missing a dose of her temaril p--- she is applying a little more pressure but not 100% yet  

It is like when she first gets up she is really stiff and then it works its way out -- is that a sign of acl tear or rupture -- seems like a pulled muscle where it goes stiff and then you have to work it out a bit. I am hoping for soft tissue injury


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

:yahoo: :Happy_Dance: Hurray Dee Dee!! I'm sooo glad she wasn't sick this morning Deb. Gee, she sounds like me in the morning: stiff upon rising after being immobile all night then loosens up after moving. I wouldn't dare say what it sounds like. It could be so many different things and I don't have the knowledge to comment on that. I just wanted to say hurrah, hurrah, hurrah. Keep up the good work Dee Dee (with Mommy's great assistance). :hugging: :hugging: :hugging:


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks so much  


QUOTE (Dixie's Mama @ Feb 26 2009, 11:43 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=734570


> :yahoo: :Happy_Dance: Hurray Dee Dee!! I'm sooo glad she wasn't sick this morning Deb. Gee, she sounds like me in the morning: stiff upon rising after being immobile all night then loosens up after moving. I wouldn't dare say what it sounds like. It could be so many different things and I don't have the knowledge to comment on that. I just wanted to say hurrah, hurrah, hurrah. Keep up the good work Dee Dee (with Mommy's great assistance). :hugging: :hugging: :hugging:[/B]


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

Get well wishes to Dee Dee.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

I called the orthapedic doc next door to dentist and he is soooooo nice -- his wife is the internal medicine specialist so both very sharp - he said he would have never prescribed metacam for dd with her health issues  only tramadol for her period -- he also said he would never operate on a dog for leg with dental going on as dental there is a lot of bacteria in the air and that was crazy to suggest that  He told me he would do the drawer test on her when under for dental which is just moving the joint in knee to see if bones are loose if they are she ruptured or tore it if not just soft tissue injury. He said he has never seen a 3 or 4 patella not be clinical meaning the dog goes lame but not to say it is not possible but he doubts dd is - he said from everything i am saying it is a strain but cannot rule out acl tear or rupture completely but doubts it as she is so small and he said very rare for a small dog to rupture or tear and more common in bigger dogs. He said he does not like to do patella surgery on any dog or acl surgery on any small breed dog unless the dog is clinical meaning not walking as not necessary due to low weight and to medical manage it if you can. 



He said no ace bandage as can cause sores and can aggravate injury and only uses tape after surgery so not necessary. He was so caring and said he is so sorry for the week i have had and he would be happy to review dee dee xrays and walk next door while doing dental for drawer test. 



He seemed on the same page as me with meds etc and i liked that so i should have drove 50 min to see him on monday and kicking myself  as dee dee would have never gotten the metacam then  He said to have bun and creatinine done before dental to make sure kidney is ok after metacam dose before anesthesia at the dentist facility as they have a lab on site. 



He said it is great i got the digital xrays and the 3 views. 



He said on the metacam did dd have blood in stool and coffee grinds looking stuff in vomit and i said no and he said then you should be ok. 

I really felt comfortable that he is not just quick to do something unnecessary like this vet was as he scared me wanting to do dental, drawer test then surgery at same time as dental next week -- i was like whoa killer slow down i need to do my homework and i said is it urgent to do right away and vet did say no so then what is the rush then i was thinking  

The more i learn the more i am glad i do my homework - scarey what goes on out there so i encourage pet owners do your homework before putting your dog through a bunch of unnecessary things and stresses- my dh says all the time make reverseable decisions quickly and irreverseable ones slowly.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

she just threw up two more times to night bile -- this metacam has jacked up her stomach big time as she never vomits -- will have to do pepcid ac now -- i cannot believe this vet gave this to her on an empty stomach


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

she threw up saturday evening and then after food and now just woke us at 4 am vomitting two small biles so now giving her pepcid ac --- this metacam has jacked her up bad as she has never vomitted like this ever and now all week since getting it at 2pm on empty stomach by vet she has been vomitting when stomach empty --what do i do


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (dwerten @ Mar 1 2009, 07:07 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=736460


> she threw up saturday evening and then after food and now just woke us at 4 am vomitting two small biles so now giving her pepcid ac --- this metacam has jacked her up bad as she has never vomitted like this ever and now all week since getting it at 2pm on empty stomach by vet she has been vomitting when stomach empty --what do i do [/B]


Oh sweetheart, I have been wondering how Dee Dee has been doing. My two are on metacam, after their operations, but our vet said, with food. But I know Dee Dee has some complications that Leo and Mia do not. 

If something were making my two, get sick....I would stop it..and notify the vet that I did.

Is she walking any better?


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

here is a video of her walking on tuesday after metacam and xrays - i will video her now -- she is a little better but not 100%


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

QUOTE (Allheart @ Mar 1 2009, 06:12 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=736461


> QUOTE (dwerten @ Mar 1 2009, 07:07 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=736460





> she threw up saturday evening and then after food and now just woke us at 4 am vomitting two small biles so now giving her pepcid ac --- this metacam has jacked her up bad as she has never vomitted like this ever and now all week since getting it at 2pm on empty stomach by vet she has been vomitting when stomach empty --what do i do [/B]


Oh sweetheart, I have been wondering how Dee Dee has been doing. My two are on metacam, after their operations, but our vet said, with food. But I know Dee Dee has some complications that Leo and Mia do not. 

If something were making my two, get sick....I would stop it..and notify the vet that I did.

Is she walking any better?
[/B][/QUOTE]

I agree with Christine about stopping it and notifying the vet immediately about it. In case it's one of those meds that you just can't stop, but have to wean from. Did you double check with the vet about taking it on an empty stomach? I can't imagine leaving her on something that is making her so sick. There must be an alternative.

Linda

Linda


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

I have not given it to her - she only got one dose on monday by him in his office on empty stomach  that was the one and only dose she got and she has had an acidy stomach all week after it 


QUOTE (Sophie @ Mar 1 2009, 11:29 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=736554


> QUOTE (Allheart @ Mar 1 2009, 06:12 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=736461





> QUOTE (dwerten @ Mar 1 2009, 07:07 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=736460





> she threw up saturday evening and then after food and now just woke us at 4 am vomitting two small biles so now giving her pepcid ac --- this metacam has jacked her up bad as she has never vomitted like this ever and now all week since getting it at 2pm on empty stomach by vet she has been vomitting when stomach empty --what do i do [/B]


Oh sweetheart, I have been wondering how Dee Dee has been doing. My two are on metacam, after their operations, but our vet said, with food. But I know Dee Dee has some complications that Leo and Mia do not. 

If something were making my two, get sick....I would stop it..and notify the vet that I did.

Is she walking any better?
[/B][/QUOTE]

I agree with Christine about stopping it and notifying the vet immediately about it. In case it's one of those meds that you just can't stop, but have to wean from. Did you double check with the vet about taking it on an empty stomach? I can't imagine leaving her on something that is making her so sick. There must be an alternative.

Linda

Linda
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

My apologies, I see she has been off the metacam already - I am praying she feels better and stops throwing up.

Linda


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I am so sorry Dee Dee still isn't well. You are so right about researching everything any doctor tells you. Bogie's first vet nearly killed him with inappropriate meds and vaccines. I really hope Dee Dee is better real soon.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

I'm so sorry Debbie. Dee Dee is so cute, God bless the little bitty sweet girl. I'm praying as hard as I know how for her to stop vomiting and be ok. What are you going to do now Deb?


----------

